# Suzuki Outboard....Good Boat Anchor?



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello all!

Took my buddy's 15' Key West out this morning and got stuck. Outboard ran fine for the first 20 mins. After we fished a spoil island for an hour and picked up a little rat red we headed to another island. The engine would only reach half throttle. Almost like the high speed jets were completely clogged. Then we fished for a few mins and headed out. Motor started to die, then would would crank, fire, and then immediately die. Then the engine would crank but not fire at all. 

It was a fun three hour drift back to the ramp. Thank goodness we had plenty of beer!

1995ish 2-smoke Suzuki 55. He rebuilt the carbs and replaced the quick disconnect fuel connector right before the trip. 
Engine has spark and carbs have plenty of clean fuel. 

Any ideas???


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds a lot like a collapsing fuel hose liner due to ethanol or just needs replacing or possibly a bad primer bulb.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds a lot like a collapsing fuel hose liner due to ethanol or just needs replacing or possibly a bad primer bulb.


I really thought it was a collapsed fuel line. After a few minutes of trouble shooting we couldn't find any fuel coming out of the fuel connector. 

Also found out today that the new fuel connector was a Chrysler connector. No wonder it didn't work on the zuke!!

Found a new zuke connector and now the engine runs great.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Suzuki...when you use the right parts.


----------

